# End of the "disappearing kits" story



## DianeS (Feb 7, 2011)

The doe started acting "off" last night, and even picking her up she felt hot. She's more my pet rabbit than a livestock rabbit, so into the vet we went.

After a professional palpation, an X-ray, and a shot, she produced one very dead kit. Almost rotten, even. Really, really gross. 

So the doe got a shot of antibiotic, and some subcutaneous fluids, and is home resting. The vet said everything came out and she should be OK now. 

I got a warning that if I breed her (when she's older, of course) to keep careful track of the days, as she may be one that doesn't deliver spontanously and may need a shot on day 32 if she doesn't deliver naturally on day 31. 

It's been quite the journey, but I'm glad to know what was really going on that whole time! And very glad she's going to recover.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad shes on her way to better!!!  Poor girl!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 7, 2011)

I know several rabbit breeders that keep a bottle of Pitocin on hand  and use it often. If the doe is ready to kindle, a tiny amount can bring on labor in a biiig hurry (like, 6 kits in under 3 minutes). If a little bit doesn't do the trick, she isn't ready.  You have to be very careful with Pitocin, if it is given too soon, it can cause rupture of the uterus and death (so it is not a wise thing to put in the hands of a novice).

For some reason, bigger litters are often born sooner, it's the litters of only one or two that go well over their due dates and cause problems. Most of my does kindle on day 32 normally. I really hate it when a doe gives me all the signs, but goes past day 33 without kindling; it usually means a bad outcome (typically, the kits are delivered on day 35, dead). Kits gestated solo seldom survive; they are often enormous!  I have helped quite a few does deliver those big "sausage" babies, some that were really nasty!  And as I said, I have also seen the mummified remains of kits that didn't get born on time, too.  


Glad to hear that this has been resolved, and well!


----------

